# loot iraqi basrawi pigeons



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

these are pure basrawis and they roll sideways on both wings and flip 20-30 times at once with both wings and i have never seen any better. Comment and show pictures of any that you guys have a description of how many flips


----------



## iraqitumbler (Sep 19, 2010)

nice birds


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i have some u selling any but u forgot the need to fly in high winds


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

no i dont sell them but these ones flip with or without the wind thats why they are unique. They just flip more with wind but they still flip alot with out


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

will bro you got a video and from whom you got them and in the wind do they go forword and what speed is the wind and do the just flip i have some realy good ones reds,blacks,and dakaniyat and in iraq a bird that flips with out wind iisn realy good and bro how soon do the start and have you flown them mutple sesions my dad and his uncals were all breeders of loot and his brother flys some in iraq


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

and if you have a vidieo


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

i brought them from iraq and they dont go back in the wind they can fight the wind and keep flipping i have some that go back in the wind but i dont have a video and i only fly the babys each season i fly new babys from the mom and dad. and did you say in iraq birds that flip without wind are good or not good? and honestly i dont think to many people have basrawis like these in us, iraq, or kuwait or whereever they fly these i took a long time to get basrawis like these and years of experience. if i just let them out in the yard they flip not even in the air


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

sweet nice to see some who knows what to do but bro fly the birdsfor mutiple sesions becuse some times a birds sacond sesions is better and i was wondering if i can get pair


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

yea i know there are some birds that get better with every time you fly them but usually im worried about them when i see they preform and look real nice that i dont want them to get eaten by an eagle


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

love to get a pair


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

honestly right now if someone told me they would give me $1000 a pair i would not sell them because i like the way they look and performance and there arent many like them, if there are any


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

ya i feel you im iraqi too and i dont sell any of my iraqi birds eather but how ppl are gonna know what you have you kno and besides what if somthing happend to your coop or flock god forbid you can all ways go to your friend for some good birds thats what i do i give to some friends so i can go to them if anything happens


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i got great ones but just need new blood and to make somthing new


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

yea i know i got some by my real close family, and by the way do you fly your neeley or no and if you do do you have a video of them flying


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

ya i do some of mine are flying in columbus ohio 8hr me im just breeding for a year to get the numbers up i took a vedio but my camria is not good enogh and do you kno abu ali from basrah


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

i have heard of him. also i have heard of people saying they have bought neylee from you but idk if you give them the real good one or not


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

for one this is for all to hear and you tell them i never sold a single nelee or any iraqi pigeon and he is my dad you tell who ever said i sold a bird to come face me i never sold a single neaylee the one who sold his name is saib not me ok bro


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

and they were mixed


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

hai there bros you are talking about the tumbler pigeon if i am not wrong right?
there are thousands in india too even me a fancier and what that neeley - blue? we call them sabzas here .


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

lol naw we talkin about some birds a few of my firends bought from iraq witch were givein to some who mixed them and sold them to others as if the were the orignals and ppls sold them. now every one saying they got them from orginal breeder or me im hear to state in front of evry one i never sold one neyalee or and iraqi pigeon my dad has sold loot but as for neyalee i never sold to anyone and if some one said i sold him a bird and can prove it ill duble what he paid for it and tell them to call me at 313-469-3636


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

whats the difference from yours and the mix


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

the same the diffrence between night and day the fly better and look better


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

dont disrespect some ones birds if dont know them ok bro its like yours would lime saying i bought birds from and they mixed and lie i find it disrepectfull to talk bout ppls birds when you dont kno the breeder i stand hear again i never sold a bird ok


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

im not disrespecting im just asking you dont need to take it so personal i was just wondering if they got them from you thats all. now as for my birds or your birds i mean honastly they could say they got them from me or from you but as you said if the look and perfromance is different then you would figure out that the one that is not as good is a mix or a cheap immitation


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

will bro loot is a little harder looks cant tell but eveny flying becuse i can say i take a good male from you and a female from me and make birds better than both parents but that is ahrd cuz theirs alot of factors that have to take place forthat to happen u can only be judged by birds coming out your coop anyone who claims to have the same ones as you has to prove it but yah i got good loot 2 bro the the wind grate and spin good who is the breeder in iraq that you got them from and pm ur name i might kno you


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well i know for a fact that one of the older guys at the end of your video was literally trying to push his birds on me,when i was at freemont ohio bird show last april.He was telling me how those birds flew for 8-12 hours(sabunis,and some checkered ones) which is impossible .Then a couple of other guys were looking for tipplers,and your guy told them that his tumblers fly more than tipplers (8-12 hrs).

He was selling the birds for $75 a pair.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

ur talking bout assad long beard some do fly that much but i dont sell any of my birds the ones he was selling were northern typ vary lmuch colser to the turkish tumblers will i have birds that fly 8-12 hr but iver some ppl say the have tipplers that fly longer ur talki


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

do your basrawis go back in the wind or no do they fight the wind and how many side flips do they do at once


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i got some just to have to train my good ones my in loot their are many styles even to me theses are not the best but just the best i seen in the usa so fair and i love to be proved wrong mine fly fowerd go side to side cuple times and clap and do a tumble in iraq they say that means he whants stronger winds see all the loot in the usa is old style now they have birds that drop some swing many diffrent styles so i like to change make somthing new thats why i wanted a pair to create loot that isnt around new style lol


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

do you have a video of your basrawis flying or a video on youtube that is like your basrawis


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

naw i dont put videos of my basrawis on youtube becuse ppl in iraq or kuwait lugh at the lot hear and if i wanna put loot on youtube and show the world it has to be high qwailty like the ones in the middle east see i visted iraq and saw the loot their and visited lots of breeders with my dad and man the loot over their is diffrent and i hope to bring some eggs if your in michigan give me a call and come over from some tea and talk pigeons my be your birds are better than mine but i think mine are just good for usa sence their isnt a lot of blood to work with mines parents came from iraq 2 but maybe urs came from better birds in iraq


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

nice birds


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

thank you chayi and do you have any videos of the loot in iraq so i can see what its like i havent seen any on real good loot on youtube if you find any good loot videos post them i would like to see them


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

ya i have some of friends from iraq some times iit just they not your taste r u caldian to you kno zahir abro or gassan metie or faroog abro
the frist one is the new style see how the wings close as he spins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnHV2MdP1Os&feature=fvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBO8A5jiXXs&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA_YaYEhu7U&feature=related


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

zaher and farouk are my uncles these are there birds brought from iraq. have you seen there birds fly?


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

but i dont think ghassan flys basrawis what does he fly do you know?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yup faroog has been over my house zahir too good ppl ya gassan he doenst fly loot man gimme a call some time come over with your uncle my home is open to all breeders ill be flyin next year


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks bro you seem like a good guy to all my uncles fly is loot lol


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i never seen them personaly fly but heard many good stuff man if you have any extrars liime no i dont sell but i wanna better the birds i have for next year


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

yea i was trying actually to get something like a neeley or any nice looking iraqi tumbler thet flys or tumbles for 8 hours i have real good miskis but i wanted to get better. i also want to change the blood to get better birds for next year


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

inshallah if god is willing i can give you some but most likely next year all i have is breeders this year wasnt so kind to me


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

yea i really want to fly some of those neeleys hopefully you get a lot of babies tell me if you ever got any 8 hr tumblers i would like to try them out if you dont mind


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

no problem do got any extra good loot i wanna proove this guy he doest have that good of ones a pair would be nice to have


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

whos the guy?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

hameed and others i wanna better the birds


----------



## pigeonbigguy11 (Jun 28, 2010)

these birds are now for sale farouks basrawis pair for $500


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

for that price youll have to fly them for me in high wind


----------

